# Somebody was asking about 18" steelies....



## kstu20v (Jul 4, 2008)

I dont remember who, and i searched but couldnt find the thread. the 07-08 toyota tundra had 18x8" steelies 5x150 with a 30mm offset. 90 bucks on ebay.


----------



## volkedup (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Somebody was asking about 18" steelies.... (kstu20v)*


----------



## Midnight 1 8T (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Somebody was asking about 18" steelies.... (VOLKEDUP)*

5x150!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Somebody was asking about 18" steelies.... (Midnight 1 8T)*

find me adapters and ill buy that ****. for the winter.


----------



## stephen! (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Somebody was asking about 18" steelies.... (L.I. Dan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice find!


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

ya have fun with those, 30et wont work too well with adapters


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

2 best ideas for 18 steelies (i want them so bad so ive looked into this) are custom or widened R32 spairs.


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Somebody was asking about 18" steelies.... (kstu20v)*

I think it was agoodlife asking about the steelies. That was a little while back tho.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Somebody was asking about 18" steelies.... (BoostdIndigo)*

18x8 ET10 (after adapters) 
seems some what possible to me


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_2 best ideas for 18 steelies (i want them so bad so ive looked into this) are custom or widened R32 spairs. 

im pretty r32s dont come with spares


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Randal Graves* »_
im pretty r32s dont come with spares
















TTs do (optional) and they are the same for the Rs. R owners buy the TT spares.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Randal Graves* »_
im pretty r32s dont come with spares
















audi TT does, and you can fit it in to the r32


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Somebody was asking about 18" steelies.... (Static--)*

you wont do it


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Randal Graves* »_
im pretty r32s dont come with spares
















ok your win but thats what its called 
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=3726


----------



## kstu20v (Jul 4, 2008)

theres an ebay user by the name of 'adaptermaster'; they make custom adapters, any bolt pattern, hubcentric. i think they can do down to 15mm 5x100>5xwhatever but dont quote me on that.
that'll put you at et 15 which is flush with mk4 fenders up front and like 3mm of poke out back. slap some 205/40s on there and you're golden. probably not compatible with an airride setup though unless you wanted to have them redrilled.


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (kstu20v)*

He's right r32's dont come w/ spares, audi tt's do. R32's have run flats. 
And that was me who was asking about 18in steelies. Those look great but that huge toyota center cap looks like crap.


----------



## Flem (Apr 26, 2008)

for bigger steelies look into the chrysler 300c i think theyre like 17 or 18 im not sure and the lug pattern is 5x100 or 5x114 im not sure but my friend with an 88 turbo supra is getting a set for the winter...







might have to jack them


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (agoodlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agoodlife* »_Those look great but that huge toyota center cap looks like crap.

Im sure they would bolt up fine w/o them


----------



## str8jakett (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (Flem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flem* »_for bigger steelies look into the chrysler 300c i think theyre like 17 or 18 im not sure and the lug pattern is 5x100 or 5x114 im not sure but my friend with an 88 turbo supra is getting a set for the winter...







might have to jack them

If they are bolting up to an MKIII Supra, then they are 5x114 I believe.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Somebody was asking about 18" steelies.... (kstu20v)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Flem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flem* »_for bigger steelies look into the chrysler 300c i think theyre like 17 or 18 im not sure and the lug pattern is 5x100 or 5x114 im not sure but my friend with an 88 turbo supra is getting a set for the winter...







might have to jack them

http://www.chargerforums.com/f...=5998


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Somebody was asking about 18" steelies.... (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_

















o **** where do i get... now


----------



## DasAutoGTI (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Somebody was asking about 18" steelies.... (mystthebird)*

bringing it back...anyone find anything good? 18x8?


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Somebody was asking about 18" steelies.... (DasAutoGTI)*

I know Grig85 had a set on his A6 Wagon. I believe they were OEM Mercedes Sclass or bentley.


----------

